# Elgin model 502



## Big Moe (Sep 28, 2015)

Could anyone tell me what year bike this is. The serial numbering is sfr 38904. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 2, 2015)

'MOD 502' is actually a Sears code for a Murray built bike. Their bikes start showing up in Sears catalogs in 1938, and the Elgin name was used through 1946. Pics would be your best bet, as some of the frames don't have all the stampings to ID them. Typically, Murray Elgins would be stamped 'MOS-C' (38) through 'MOS-K' (46), and it would be next to, or under the MOD 502.


----------

